# Irons - High ball flight



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Evening all can anyone give me a few tips on lowering ball flight with irons and tell me what I could be doing wrong? For example I hit my 7 iron 150 yards average (on the course not range) but the flight of the ball tends to start of with average flight and then really ballons at the end and looses alot of distance and drops from the sky to a dead stop without much roll. Although it isnt a major issue I feel I could benefit from lower ball flight.

Thanks


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 20, 2012)

Not an expert mate but I think the Burner 2.0 irons are designed to be high launching anyway. What flex shafts you got in them? What handicap are you? Here is a link of a review on them. Might get a few tips on here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w-J...xt=C3257cdcUDOEgsToPDskJyB2mvQKqLyLGPqObh13PJ


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Reg steel and unofficial golfshake HCP is 24, been playing since May last year.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2012)

Where are your hands at impact? By your balls? by your left pocket? by your left hip?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 20, 2012)

Just edited my post above if you want to see a review on them. Are you a really fast swing speed then? that is the only way I can see this being a problem for you and 150 yards for a 7 Iron is no mean feat I hit mine that distence and I have been playing a lot longer than yourself. Perhaps take them to your local Pro and let him have a look at them for you.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Surely a 7i that goes 150, and drops like a dead hamster is the holy grail of short irons?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Alex - Id have to say in line with the crown jewels at impact but hard to say exactly without hitting a ball right now.

In The Rough - No my swing speed isnt that quick really but never had my official speed its certainly not a STIFF shaft swing anway


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes it may sound like the perfect shot Murph but It can have a tendancy to come up short quite often :-(


----------



## leaney (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the same problem.....my 7 iron also goes 150 but it goes way to high.

My pro said it was because my hands are slightly behind the ball at impact. So I'm working on ensuring that my hands are in front of the ball at impact.


----------



## daymond (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with Murph..... If I could land a 7i from on high at 150yds every time I'd be a happy bunny.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 20, 2012)

The clubs should be fine for you then. Perhaps have a lesson and look at you impact position and making sure your weight is being transfered properly. A decent Pro should be able to spot this and give you something to work on in the space of 1 lesson.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Ive still never had a lesson so it could be the way forward. I may have come as far as I can on my own but have been playing really well lately.

One thing that may help with the diagnosis is when I hit a bad shot I tend to hit the ground before the ball. I think my backswing is also to long could that be a cause

My pitching is the strongest part of my game and on the range can put most shots within a 2 meter radius of the 50 and 70 yard marker


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

I may be being paranoid and hung up on distance because thinking about it now its only after range sessions I worry about it. I hit about 135-140 at the range so I dont know if its just because of the balls and the fact its winter. Ill pay more attention on the course tommorow and report back

I still think It goes too high though ha ha


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2012)

leaney said:



			I have the same problem.....my 7 iron also goes 150 but it goes way to high.

My pro said it was because my hands are slightly behind the ball at impact. So I'm working on ensuring that my hands are in front of the ball at impact.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was going to say next...

The further forward your hands the less loft your club has.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Ill pay great attention to my hand posistion tommorow and see where my hands are on impact.

I can see a shocker coming on tommorow.... head fried lol


----------



## shewy (Jan 20, 2012)

I have exactly the same type of ball flight,my 7i goes 140,every club goes high,now i do have a problem with weight transfer so it could be that (lefty playing right does not help) also flipping hands can cause it,as can a steep angle of attack into the ball.THe best bet is to get your swing on video to see what is going on at impact.
Personally I have learned to live with it as when I tried to change it,my swing went south for 6 months!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 20, 2012)

daymond said:



			I agree with Murph..... If I could land a 7i from on high at 150yds every time I'd be a happy bunny.
		
Click to expand...

No way am I playing with Â½ swings!


----------



## daymond (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats far too generous


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 20, 2012)

You have to hit down at the ball and turn the 7 iron into a six or even 5.  Many people have a problem that they are not aware of where they stop their shoulder rotation and flip their wrists through impact.  This adds loft to the club and inhibits good ball compression.

Take a look at this video from Sam Goulden, I like his explanation and solution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv4hdVJ6_Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 20, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yes it may sound like the perfect shot Murph but It can have a tendancy to come up short quite often :-(
		
Click to expand...

So does your 7 iron only go 130 when that happens. If so, that is different from your first post.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are hitting the ground before the ball you may be scooping which will give you plenty of hight but possibly not the distance you should be getting. Look at your grip and ball position. A swing check with a coach should point you in the right direction


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Tommo - No it doesn't fall short by 20 yards but sometimes 10 yards short which means a missed green

Dave B - I think this sounds like the sort of problem I have with the scooping


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 20, 2012)

I would get a lesson booked then mate and see what the problems is a decent pro will soon get it sorted for you.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah think it will be the way forward mate just worried a pro might change everything and my game will go to pot like so many talk about on here. I've been playing my best golf the last few weeks and really don't want to loose the enjoyment.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yeah think it will be the way forward mate just worried a pro might change everything and my game will go to pot like so many talk about on here. I've been playing my best golf the last few weeks and really don't want to loose the enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the link I posted for you.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry Brian had missed the link. That video does make a lot of sense and could explain why I sometimes hit the floor first. I know I don't purposely try and scoop the ball up but I may sub-consiously be doing it, I certainly tried to scoop it when I first started and it may be a bad habit I'm unaware of. My pitching is good because I have the ball far back in my stance and hit down on the ball properly I can tell from the sound of the connection. Thanks for the vid anyway I'm going to get my mate to record my swing and check what my wrists are doing.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 21, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yeah think it will be the way forward mate just worried a pro might change everything and my game will go to pot like so many talk about on here. I've been playing my best golf the last few weeks and really don't want to loose the enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm, So you would rather come on here, get multi answers, rather than see a good pro. You've been playing your best golf in the last few weeks..........It dont add up.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 21, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Tommo - No it doesn't fall short by 20 yards but sometimes 10 yards short which means a missed green

Dave B - I think this sounds like the sort of problem I have with the scooping
		
Click to expand...

Thats because you are a beginner with an unofficial handicap of 24. Settle down, go see a pro and take it from there.


----------



## short off the tee (Jan 21, 2012)

hi

lucky you.. i only get my driver to go that far.


norman e


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2012)

Tommo - Mmmm, So you would rather come on here, get multi answers, rather than see a good pro. You've been playing your best golf in the last few weeks..........It dont add up. 

What are you trying to get at mate, Ive asked a simple question as to why I have high ball flight what doesnt add up exactly??? Ive been getting my lowest scores ever the last few weeks so I would presume that would mean Im playing my best golf in my FIRST year, I havent said my drives are bad or my pitching and chipping aint going well and as for putting its the strongest part of my game!!! So please fill me in as to what is confusing you???


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 21, 2012)

Davey,

Dont bite mate.  You always get people here saying 'Go and see a pro' as their stock reply.   Maybe the forum should just have a notice saying only that. 

   People come on areas like 'The Lounge' to have a debate on golfy things.  This area is for people to ask advice from others who may have experienced the same problem and give a bit of free advice that you can take or leave.  Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Brian not saying there is anything wrong with the advice im being given just wondering why Tommo thinks there is some sort of conspiracy going on. He hasnt given any advice or put any positive input into the thread, instead hes posted twice and both posts show signs of confusion im just wondering why?

Thanks for the video you put up though that was POSITIVE, HELPFUL input.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rewindâ€¦..you come on with what you see as a problem, 150 carry and stop with a 7 iron. Others tell you thats the holly grail. Then someone says you might be scooping the ball or whatever and you kind of agree. You suggest you swing may be too long. Someone then gives you the best advice, if thatâ€™s the case go see a pro. You then tell us your fears that the pro might change things and that your playing your best. 

If that sums things up and your happy with your answers from the others so far then disregard anything Iâ€™m saying.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2012)

1)So does your 7 iron only go 130 when that happens. If so, that is different from your first post.

2)Mmmm, So you would rather come on here, get multi answers, rather than see a good pro. You've been playing your best golf in the last few weeks..........It dont add up. 

Right there are your two posts what exactly do you expect me to take from them???

Post 1 you are suggesting I am lieing about my distance to a stop with a 7i, 150 yards isnt that far and I did say on average, average being most of the time maybe 80%. Now the shots that dont go my usual AVERAGE usually come up short by maybe 10 yards and if it goes abit right which it does sometimes as I am a begginer it can be worse.

Now post 2 at what point did I say i came on here rather than going to a pro? I simply asked the question to see if I could relate to any of the replys. Now someone mentioned hitting the floor before the ball which can cause a scoop ding ding alarm bells ring as this is something I can relate to and I thought may be one of the causes to my high ball flight. I then did a simple test on the course today and what do you know my divot started before the ball so there was the proof I am hitting the ground first. I will now go and work on this at the range and sort it out like I have done with the rest of my game. Will I have a lesson? maybe but ill give it a go on my own first. Im not going to run to a pro every time I have a little problem with my game.

Now if you have a suggestion of good drills to improve ball striking please pass them on and ill take them on board and put them into practice.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Never suggested you were lying, show me. 150 with a 7i is good, very good. Especially if the ball stops. Most good golfers would kill for that.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe when I hit every shot straight it will be good and ill be glad to have it but the height of the shot is not right and thats what needs sorting, Its the most frustrating thing in the world when a shots flying straight at a green then bam it drops out of the sky like a dead bird and falls 10 yards short of the green. Im defo hiitting the ground first and I think when I take abit too much ground the problem of lost yards is coming.

On the course today I put a tee inline with my ball and hit an 8 iron, the divot started about 3 inches before the ball. It wasnt a deep divot but it took the grass off the surface.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I know the flight you are talking about. One that goes miles up into the air then hovers in the sky like a UFO when it has reached its highest point then drops like a stone correct? If so it is your impact position that is the problem definitely as I had it when I started playing. This is the video for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KaV...xt=C374a92cUDOEgsToPDskLuJBMXeZvJ7HcprB9GujEu


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Right then...go see about it. you dont need to take anything from a pro, but you are 24 HC and if you can put your 50..70 yard shots in close then you're loosing it somewhere else. 

Seriously...If i had a fiver for every high HC golfer who asked my advice. Or the advice given by HC golfers to other high hc golfers and most dont have a clue. Trust me, go see someone you can trust, most dont until its too late and end up set in their way, but wish they did.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks in the rough that is the shot shape I have and ill work on what Mark was talking about in the video tommorow.

Tommo I think I am going to look into lessons I just wanted to see what people thought on here. And if you do have any advice I will be more than interested in hearing it judeing by your HCP your very good It just seemed your original 2 posts were not very helpful and abit sarcastic in some ways.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 21, 2012)

Daveboy. 

I used to hit my irons very well however on a bad day my tendency was to hit the ground before the ball. My ball flight was always high however I always hit the ball a long way, (150 yds with an 8 iron), and could stop the ball on the green.

Very occasionally I'd also shank the ball and after a particularly bad round I booked a lesson. I was told that I had to change my grip, (far too strong), stand more upright, and concentrate on keeping my head still and centred throughout the swing. 

Basically because I had an overly strong grip and I moved my head slightly the coach said I was effectively dipping my right shoulder and scooping the ball which was why I was hitting the ground first.

The first game I had after the lesson was a nightmare as I shot close to 100. The following weeks were no improvement and my playing partner said that in his opinion I was trying to fix something that didn't need fixing as I'm generally reasonably accurate with my irons and could hit them considerably further than him.

But the one thing in the back of my mind told me that the coach was right as a good grip, posture and correct set up are basic fundamentals which you have to have correct to develop into a good player.

The change in grip was the hardest thing to do as changing from an overly  strong grip to a  neutral grip changes the take away, swing plane and angle of attack. It has taken me the best part of 6 months to get back to where I was before the lesson and my scores suffered terribly in the transition.

As a result of the above changes my swing has changed for the better and I now hit the ball correctly and take a divot. I've also worked on slowing my swing down over the last few months particularly on the take away and although the above transition was very painful in terms of  scores and frustration I am now relishing the summer as I now strike the ball much better and will be a better golfer for it.

I don't like lessons however every now and then they are worth it to identify the flaws that creep into your swing unnoticed and create bad habbits or compensations that go unnoticed by your friends and  playing partners.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 21, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Thanks in the rough that is the shot shape I have and ill work on what Mark was talking about in the video tommorow.

Tommo I think I am going to look into lessons I just wanted to see what people thought on here. And if you do have any advice I will be more than interested in hearing it judeing by your HCP your very good It just seemed your original 2 posts were not very helpful and abit sarcastic in some ways.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. Just stick to one thing at once though as your head will be in a mess. Work on what Mark says in the video get that sorted then look at other areas if required and good luck as I know how frustrating swing changes and lesson drills can be:thup:


----------



## Dreamer2 (Jan 21, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			You have to hit down at the ball and turn the 7 iron into a six or even 5. Many people have a problem that they are not aware of where they stop their shoulder rotation and flip their wrists through impact. This adds loft to the club and inhibits good ball compression.

Take a look at this video from Sam Goulden, I like his explanation and solution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv4hdVJ6_Y&feature=player_embedded

Click to expand...





hurry ,,,now i know what happens when i take to much divot,,,,great video


----------



## sona (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish I could get 150 yards with my 7 iron


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2012)

I wont try to confuse you.  I have suggested what your problem is and shown you a good video that explains the solution.   I hope you try what was explained and keep your left shoulder rotating through impact, I think this will help you a lot.

If you need any more help then please ask.


----------



## daymond (Jan 22, 2012)

Listen to what DaveB has just written.

PS Dave if you read this I have sent you a PM


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 22, 2012)

Right a little update, yesterday and today on the course I focused on my head postion and shoulder rotation. My head is defianatly in front of the ball but It was hard to tell what my shoulders were doing without recording my swing. One major improver though was shortening my backswing, every time I did so the contact was a lot better and the ball flight was better. The only problem was I couldnt tell if my distance was any different because of the crazy winds which blew my trolly and cart over several times.

So at the range im going to work on shorter backswing, getting my head behind the ball and record a swing to see whats going on with my shoulder rotation, if all fails its off to see a pro.

Thanks guys


----------



## DCB (Jan 22, 2012)

When you do strike the ball properly, what do your divots look live ? What way do they point, are they deep or shallow ? do they differ in depth from back to front ?

I still think you may be overlooking the basic fundamentals of the setup and that's leading to toher problems. Trying to treat symptoms is not going to treat the cause I'm afraid.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 22, 2012)

On a good strike the divot is about 2-3 inches and starts infront of the ball, sometimes take turf sometimes just scrape the surface.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 22, 2012)

On a bad strike the divot is behind the ball and about 5 inches long.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 22, 2012)

Seeing yourself on video will be a real help. Glad you had a bit of success today.With the wind we are having at the moment it is hard to tell as you say. Perhaps get the swing put up on here. Plenty of low cappers and a Pro to help you.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I think it will be a good idea to post my swing but wont be tilll I go the range Thursday, but yeah if my putting was on which it normally is I could have had a couple of birdies today as my drives where going a mile with the wind behind me.... not so far on the holes where the wind wasnt in my favour. 

Imagine Steves driver distance in the wind today at least 380 yards lol but seriously the wind was shocking today Ive never seen my bag blown over. I felt like Bear grills lost in the wilderness hanging on to my trolly, it caught my mates driver head cover and that went at least 100 yards down the fairway.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been out many a time when the wind has blown Bags/Trolleys over no fun really, we laugh about it after but playing in it is a pain. First chance you get video the swing and stuff will be a lot clearer.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 23, 2012)

It may not be much DAVEYBOY. It sounds like it is something very minor if you are getting good distance and they are going online. 

I think the point that Tommo was getting across and did not get it over as he probably meant was that a Pro could do wonders for you if it is only something very minor. It can be hard coming on here with your original post that just basically says you hit a good distance, but it is too high and sometimes it is coming up a club short...can anyone help me. As you have read there has been a few common causes mentioned for what you have. But without actually seeing you hit some balls, it is possible that you could be getting taken down the wrong path to sorting your problem. It is possible that it could make things worse.


----------



## Andy (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do you have to hit 7 iron? Take a 6 and you'll be around the middle of the green.

A Pro will be able to sort any issues quicker than posting questions on here. For 1 he'll be able to see you swing which we cannot and he'll know where your hands are at impact.

These guys are Pro's for reasons. Your head will be mishmash if you listen to every opinion on here.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 23, 2012)

Andy said:



			Why do you have to hit 7 iron? Take a 6 and you'll be around the middle of the green.

A Pro will be able to sort any issues quicker than posting questions on here. For 1 he'll be able to see you swing which we cannot and he'll know where your hands are at impact.

These guys are Pro's for reasons. Your head will be mishmash if you listen to every opinion on here.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with the fact his head can be full of mish mash but most of the people on here have advised him to see a Pro.


----------



## Fore (Jan 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Surely a 7i that goes 150, and drops like a dead hamster is the holy grail of short irons?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what i was thinking Murpthemog!


----------



## Fore (Jan 24, 2012)

Fore said:



			Exactly what i was thinking Murpthemog!
		
Click to expand...

Wanted to add to this that seeing a Pro for a lesson is always good advice. Alhtough
asking a queston on here does help pass the time and often provide food for thought.

Personally, if i start to hit the ball fat it is usually because i do not start my backswing from a balanced position and will move forward on the downswing causing me to 'crash' the club into the ground ahead of the ball. As for a ballooning ball flight, some of it could be down to the shafts fitted to your clubs.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a classic symptom of the torso stalling and the arms and wrists flipping through, normally along with chicken winged elbows..  It causes fat shots or high shots if you recover


----------

